
How to Surge Sales Growth with Simple Prospecting Tools - nickfrost
http://www.yesware.com/blog/sales-prospecting-tools/
======
alexkehr
LeadBoxer would be a great tool to add to this list. It makes it so that forms
become shorter, but have even more information about leads than before:
[https://www.leadboxer.com/](https://www.leadboxer.com/)

